# Lotus notes in Windows 8 XP mode



## PeterWebb (Jan 15, 2013)

I need to know whether Lotus Smart Suite can be used on Windows 8. Posts on Google are confusing. Some say yes but other people are having difficulty. I regard Lotus 123 as superior to Excel and need to know the answer because I need a new computer


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's supposed to work. There have been some install problems usually associated with conflicting programs.


----------



## PeterWebb (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re Lotus Smart Suite in Win 8*

Actually re Windows 8. I have loaded Lotus smart suite, which I believe can be operated in Win XP compatibility mode in Win 8. All components open, except for the most important, which ic Lotus 123 spreadsheet.
My Smart Suite is Version ( (Millenium edition).
Can you help?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please do not post more then one thread about the same problem. I have merged your threads together and moved them from the Windows 7 forum to Windows 8 and I renamed your subject as well.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

When you installed Lotus on the new Windows 8 computer, did you right-click the installer file (probably a "setup.exe") and select the XP compatibility mode there?

If not, you could uninstall Lotus & try again - this time, using Compatibility mode for the installer. I like to run CCleaner in between such coming and goings (it's the only such program I've trusted over the years). CCleaner is a free download at cnet's download.com (which is the download site I trust the most, too). CCleaner has extensive "undo" functions, which makes it much safer to use than many tools. And, of course, make sure to run the installer as an administrator.

After Lotus is installed, make sure to double-check the main executable for each main program (the ".exe" files for the word processor, spreadsheet, etc.), and make sure that each of those have the XP compatibility setting.

See if that does the trick.
. . . Gary


P.S. ... if you need a refresher on how to navigate Compatibility Mode, here's a link --- How To Run Programs in Compatibility Mode Windows 8


----------



## PeterWebb (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for that. I'll try again.
Peter Webb:smile:


----------

